# L'avete mai vista correre?



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube;3-oFv-_ypd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-oFv-_ypd0[/video]


L'arte italiana del costruire automobili.
L'unica a vincere un mondiale costruttori con due sole ruote motrici battendo le 4x4.
Che spettacolo.......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

io di macchine capisco meno di zero


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io di macchine capisco meno di zero


Questa Clem è LA SIGNORA LANCIA RALLY 037.
Una tigre........


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2014)

*Si*

E si...io adoravo la stratos,mi giro a guardare le fulvia hf,quando la lancia era lancia...La mia prima macchina è stata una delta Hf turbo...lavoravo da 4 mesi e non ci ho pensato due volte...,poi solo macchine giapponesi motore turbo e trazione posteriore,anche se l'ultima è una biturbo 4x4.:upella hf turbo ho un buon ricordo,gran motore elettronica schifosa,era l'epoca del uno turbo,della r5 turbo, 205 1.9,insomma ogni volta erano belle garette.. i turbo degli anni 90 erano i veri turbo....


----------



## Trinità (16 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...io adoravo la stratos,mi giro a guardare le fulvia hf,quando la lancia era lancia...La mia prima macchina è stata una delta Hf turbo...lavoravo da 4 mesi e non ci ho pensato due volte...,poi solo macchine giapponesi motore turbo e trazione posteriore,anche se l'ultima è una biturbo 4x4.:upella hf turbo ho un buon ricordo,gran motore elettronica schifosa,era l'epoca del uno turbo,della r5 turbo, 205 1.9,insomma ogni volta erano belle garette.. i turbo degli anni 90 erano i veri turbo....


Che design la stratos , talmente futuristica che sbalordiva.
Pochi sanno che la lancia rally 037 è stata costruita sul telaio della lancia beta montecarlo
ed è stata condotta alla vittoria dai più grandi piloti di sempre.
Ricorderemo sempre il nostro ATTILIO BETTEGA che purtroppo morì alla guida della sua 037.
Ciao Attilio!


----------



## Trinità (4 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;FZ62oH-j7BU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ62oH-j7BU[/video]


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;SJh_s_H53Lg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJh_s_H53Lg&index=3&list=PL0596E  42E67A9C6F6[/video]


----------



## Trinità (6 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;x-aWHQhb694]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-aWHQhb694[/video]


----------



## Trinità (8 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;1p7GB9_P9Ko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p7GB9_P9Ko[/video]


Il made in italy nel mondo!


----------



## Trinità (9 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;GsPvax5d_2s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsPvax5d_2s[/video]


----------



## Trinità (11 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;JQlUi0Nn62o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQlUi0Nn62o[/video]


WRC is for boys!
Group B is for MEN!


----------



## Trinità (15 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;B04uCM5tb2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B04uCM5tb2E[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (15 Agosto 2014)

Da piccolo mio padre mi portava sempre a vedere i rally. Ne ricordo uno fantastico in cui gareggiavano solo mini potentissime.


----------



## Trinità (15 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;FM03_IxnNOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM03_IxnNOA[/video]


----------



## Trinità (16 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;uLDkN26kYCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLDkN26kYCI[/video]


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;u-Yd7_r3ouc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-Yd7_r3ouc[/video]


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;07DsUwozvVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07DsUwozvVA[/video]


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;N7KsqbmFQV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7KsqbmFQV4[/video]


----------



## Trinità (9 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;rbyM_nXVuPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbyM_nXVuPQ[/video]


----------



## Trinità (13 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;qy6xqV8Bk_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy6xqV8Bk_Y[/video]

Ciao, Angelo
ci hai sempre fatto sognare
ora corri verso il PARADISO..............
[video=youtube;1Ng40t8U-t0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ng40t8U-t0[/video]


----------

